# Hyper/Graves and pregnant--treatment



## Laural (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm a Graves patient and 13 weeks pregnant. I've been on PTU since the beginning of my pregnancy. Did labs today:
Free T4 = 1.68 (normal range= .71-1.85)
Free T3 = 3.53 (normal range= 2.30-4.20)
TSH = 0.00 (normal range= .30-5.00)

My doctor indicated that he would like to switch me to Methimazole, a low dose of 5mg daily. I've read a lot about Methimazole and all the scary side effects due to crossing the placenta to the baby. I'm apprehensive about starting Methimazole. Has anyone out there been on Methimazole through pregnancy? How did you feel? Were there any side effects to the baby as a result?

Also, I'm 35yrs old and this is my 3rd pregancy. I was not hyper/graves with my other pregnancies and delivered big, healthy babies. My age, graves and prescription drug use make me nervous.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Laural said:


> I'm a Graves patient and 13 weeks pregnant. I've been on PTU since the beginning of my pregnancy. Did labs today:
> Free T4 = 1.68 (normal range= .71-1.85)
> Free T3 = 3.53 (normal range= 2.30-4.20)
> TSH = 0.00 (normal range= .30-5.00)
> ...


Yeah; Wow!!! Welcome to the board Laural and congrats on the "little one!"

Hoh, boy!! What does your obstetrician recommend that you do?

I have not had the experience you seek advice on but I hope others posting here have and that they will respond to your post.

This is very credible peer reviewed information which may be of interest to you.................
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter14/14-frame.htm


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Methimazole is contraindicated in pregnancy. Your levels are stable on the PTU now so why on earth would the doc want to switch your med now? I realize your TSH is still absent, but that can take some time to adjust after your T3/T4 stabilize. Are you feeling well?


----------

